# Will printful and printaura be enough for my needs for fulfillment services?



## SexxSells (Mar 13, 2015)

I want a service that will ship out for me and I want to be able to brand it too, and I want one that does all over print shirts I have already launched my Etsy store and will launch an amazon store a store envy later if I'm successful I add ebay too. Will printaura and printful together, meet these needs? And is it smart using 2 fulfillment companies?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

We know of a number of folks who use multiple fulfillment companies. You just need to have more padding in your prices so you don't lose on shipping if an order gets split between vendors.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you planning on using sublimation for your all over printing ?


----------



## SexxSells (Mar 13, 2015)

yes for the all over


tchandler52 said:


> Are you planning on using sublimation for your all over printing ?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok nice. Wish you much success with your endeavors.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi

I took a look a look at your website and unfortunately it's not enough for me to go 'Wow' or yes i want to use the service. I have already sent my enquiry through about pricing plans etc,. I look forward to hearing from the team.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

It was your online form, thanks.


----------

